# Weird muscle twinges after ectopic



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

I had a surprise ectopic pregnancy removed on Sunday. Since then I've been getting these little spasms or twinges in my abdomen; I'm sure that's what they must be ... but it feels exactly like a baby kicking. It's freaking me out.









Has anyone else had this, or have any idea about it? There's absolutely no chance there was a viable fetus in there, so it can't be what it feels like, but it's still really disturbing and I just want it to go away.


----------



## valmc (Apr 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel*
I had a surprise ectopic pregnancy removed on Sunday. Since then I've been getting these little spasms or twinges in my abdomen; I'm sure that's what they must be ... but it feels exactly like a baby kicking. It's freaking me out.









Has anyone else had this, or have any idea about it? There's absolutely no chance there was a viable fetus in there, so it can't be what it feels like, but it's still really disturbing and I just want it to go away.


I had an ectopic as well and I didn't have surgery but a shot called Methotrexayte. I had cramping and twinging for about two weeks. It takes awhile for your body to recover. I am on my second week of that shot and still having some side affects. Good luck~


----------

